# Show Your Aquascape



## jp80911

I was checking out some European forum and a lot of the tanks have amazing aquascapes (not something like couple plastic plants with rainbow color gravel and a pirate ship or some treasure chest with bubble coming out of it and call it a day) , I don't remember seeing too many tanks here that are like that except a few. so let's show what we've got and hopefully inspire new members on how to setup their tanks.

I don't have anything amazing to show but its gotta start somewhere so if you all excuse me, here's how my tank used to look when I still had my pygos.


----------



## Tensa

lol why u picking on my pink gravel JP? it hurts lol im just playing. but i look forward to see how you do your tank next. i know you will have a trick up your sleeve.


----------



## Brian762

jp80911 said:


> I was checking out some European forum and a lot of the tanks have amazing aquascapes (not something like couple plastic plants with rainbow color gravel and a pirate ship or some treasure chest with bubble coming out of it and call it a day) , I don't remember seeing too many tanks here that are like that except a few. so let's show what we've got and hopefully inspire new members on how to setup their tanks.
> 
> I don't have anything amazing to show but its gotta start somewhere so if you all excuse me, here's how my tank used to look when I still had my pygos.


damn is that your tank?


----------



## jp80911

Brian762 said:


> lol why u picking on my pink gravel JP? it hurts lol im just playing. but i look forward to see how you do your tank next. i know you will have a trick up your sleeve.


I know what I want the tank to look like but how to make it happen is difficult, everything is still up in the air right now.


----------



## Ba20

Old pic but semi worthy


----------



## Piranha_man

If you can, lure DiPpY eEgS and JoeDizzle in here with some of the pics of their planted tanks.


----------



## Tensa

you all keep being so modest about your tanks and all mine look like ass. i have kick ass fish but they look like crap with plastic plants and stuff. we are online its ok to showoff a bit. you have very nice tanks. id kill for that aquascape. im trying to learn so hopefully i get this tank right.


----------



## jp80911

I've seen Joe's tanks, he's one of the few that with impressive aquascapes. Couldn't find anything on DiPpY eEgS tho, search result only returned a handful and none has a full tank shot...
a lot of the old posts and pictures are no longer available, that's why I want people to post something new or recent updates.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

jp great tank man. That algae on the back, does it affect the water params negatively? I would not remove it if it was my tank, it makes it look even more natural imo.

and ba20 looking amazing as usual. Works of art both tanks


----------



## tylerd

My mixed shoal


----------



## FEEFA

Heres a couple of my old rhom setup, mostly real plants but there are 2 large fake ones in there that blended pretty well.


----------



## jp80911

looks great guys, keep them coming


----------



## marco

my 300 gallon that split open


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

fake plants do not want.


----------



## Ba20

took 20 pictures tonight this one is the only good one so far









90 AGA RR


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Here's a couple from the past...
















These have grown in a bit since the pics were taken, but here's what I have now...























Setting up a new tank tomorrow and will be changing a few things around.


----------



## Ba20

joe i need to do a trim you need anything ?


----------



## jp80911

Joe, where's the pic with the MH light?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

jp80911 said:


> Joe, where's the pic with the MH light?


Work in progress my friend...


----------



## jp80911

make sure you show me some pix, cuz I'd like to steal some ideas from you








just got mine today, going to see how it looks on my 180g


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I'm setting up the new tank tomorrow and then I'm gonna re-do the 30 long and set up a 20 long shrimp tank, if I have time tomorrow, I'll try to work on the 75... I'd imagine that in a week or so I should have some pics of how everything looks.


----------



## jp80911

cool
can't wait, I should be hunting for some driftwoods this week


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

dizzle your a true tank artist


----------



## I Can Mate

here is my latest. just took the pics not to long ago.


----------



## jp80911

Looking good ICM, you either need more fish to fill the tank a big or you gotta get that little rhom grow big fast


----------



## I Can Mate

i get alot of activity from my amano shrimp and snails. but i wish i could get a bigger rhom then it would look complete. but i really like my lil guy too and if i were to sell him i would want a good home for him first.


----------



## TheCableGuy

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> dizzle your a true tank artist


x2
Love your tanks Joe!!


----------



## Sacrifice

Here's mine so far. I can't seem to stop growing algae. Just set the tank up about a week before these photos.


----------



## jp80911

nice pix guys keep them coming


----------



## Niche

Here is mine. Have a few more plants added. Need to add more fast growing plants as I'm having some cyano algae growth.


----------



## e46markus

Niche, loving the vertical driftwood, awesome concept, one of my fav aquascapes I've seen on these forums.


----------



## Inflade

e46markus said:


> Niche, loving the vertical driftwood, awesome concept, one of my fav aquascapes I've seen on these forums.


X2. love the look of the tank!


----------



## Lifer374

Not really too excited about this one. I'm just too lazy to do anything about it now.


----------



## rhom15

guys and mate love your tanks keep the pics coming everyone nice job






























one more thing what kind of lighting you all use


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Niche said:


> Here is mine. Have a few more plants added. Need to add more fast growing plants as I'm having some cyano algae growth.


this is awesome


----------



## Niche

Thanks for all the compliments.

It is actually a very simple set-up. Pool filter sand for substrate. All the driftwood came from one piece of wood I found on the beach. Just attached it using stainless steel screws to plastic squares and the sand hold it upright and keeps it from floating.

For lighting I'm using 2 54W T5s.


----------



## Piranha_man

Man, some of you guys have some AWESOME looking tanks!


----------



## dmackey

hummm very nice looking tanks fellas .....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Have a bunch more pics but they are to big to load but here is my pond I just set up have to wait for the plants to fill in and my old Pygo tank.


----------



## thundergolf

Sorry about the pic quality and the fake plants, but my first attempt at a rock backgound with a tree in the center.


----------



## Piranha_man

Thunder, certainly no need to apologize for the fake plants...
Not everybody (including myself) is into taking care of real plants.

Looking good, welcome to the site, keep the pics coming!


----------

